# Rifle river lupton



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

decided to make a run to lupton yesterday to fish the rifle. the rifle was loaded with fisherman an ass holes to say the least.i really dont understand where some of these so called fisherman get there respect for other people fishing.
next time i will be getting the 25lb test line on with a treble hook and cast over these guys lines and start jerking me some spinners.let me explain,my son on three occasions had people walk of the shore where he was fishing and wade through the holes he was fishing and not give a dam.
i'll give a warning to the *******s of the rifle,wade through and cast in the hole i'm fishing i promise you will lose your lure and maybe your pole..enough is enough so some dam consideration for the other people enjoying the outdoors.:evilsmile


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree in my 31 years of fishing that river I have never seen so many people and boats as this year. That guiding service has turned the river into a joke.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

When I lived on that side of the state my dad and I would fish the Rifle every year on opening day. He called me last night with a report and he told me much of the same as above. He did end up with an 18inch brown he caught in a trib to the Rifle. Unfortunately the trout opener is like the rifle deer opener, all the aholes show up.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

I hear what your saying "but welcome to the Rifle".. I had a guy that walked up to me opening day and tried to tell me that i was trespassing i looked at him and said "no i think you are" and you have 5 seconds to get off or i'm calling the landowner.. And off he goes....what a jackass!


----------

